# Daily call error - fixed!



## positor1 (Nov 3, 2008)

Just in case this helps anyone else. (3 days of trying to fix)

Standard non hacked series 1 thomson tivo

Symptom : No programme guide data
Last succesfull - 13 days ago 
Daily calls result in either
1) No answer
2)Call interrupted (after 20 mins of downloading) saying call interrupted

Tried many things, deleted/ cleared guide data
Powered down/ restarted
Different phone socket / removed all other phones /new dsl filter
Tried the 0845 number

So for me what worked?

Entered ,#090,,08081050005 in the call prefix screen

Connected downloaded, now unpacking.

I did try just entering ,#090 but that failed
I entered two pauses before 0808 but can't realy say why, it just felt right and it worked so it's staying.

As I write it is unpacking and is still connected directly to the master telephone socket, if it fails when extensions are re connected I will post back.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

Using your method I get connected and download for a while but then call interrupted.

The test call was successful tho


I spoke to tivo and talktalk today but no solutions.

Alek.


----------



## positor1 (Nov 3, 2008)

I also turned off phone avail detection , should have put that in the first post..

7 minutes left of unpacking / loading data!


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

alek said:


> Using your method I get connected and download for a while but then call interrupted.
> 
> The test call was successful tho
> 
> ...


Anything else in your house that may have tried to make a call?

1571 phone, sky box, other person?

Automan.


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

Talktalk disconnected 1571 etc to see if it would help tivo connect.

nothing else here to interrupt it.


Alek


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Do you have a splitter at the wall socket for ADSL modem/router? I found that sticking the splitter on the end of an extension was bad, putting it back at the wall was good.


----------



## srhill (Sep 7, 2004)

positor1 said:


> I also turned off phone avail detection , should have put that in the first post..
> 
> 7 minutes left of unpacking / loading data!


from the times on your posts it would suggest that it has 7 mins left after 4hrs 45 mins of trying???

surely that isn't correct?

I have same problem with my tivo - since 21st Oct and on Tiscali as others - I will try your method later when recording finished.

I have been using manual record since the weekend, however today it told me I only had 7 days of epg left (wish I did), does this mean when the 7 days is over I won't even be able to amanually record?


----------



## positor1 (Nov 3, 2008)

quote "from the times on your posts it would suggest that it has 7 mins left after 4hrs 45 mins of trying???"

No.. that is how long it took to load the downloaded data after the succesful call. Data now loaded..
Again, we shal see what happens to daily calls from now on..


----------



## nickf (Oct 12, 2001)

srhill said:


> does this mean when the 7 days is over I won't even be able to manually record?


No, you'll ALWAYS be able to schedule manual recordings, even if you stop your subscription (and therefore don't receive any EPG updates). Of course your recordings won't be labelled with a programme name...
I think (from the way TiVoWeb behaves), that the 7 days is to the last data on any channel. So if one channel gives data much further into the future as others, the others may run out, before you get warned, because that one channel has more than 7 days left.


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

Pugwash said:


> Do you have a splitter at the wall socket for ADSL modem/router? I found that sticking the splitter on the end of an extension was bad, putting it back at the wall was good.


Makes no difference whether i use the splitter or not.

Alek


----------



## positor1 (Nov 3, 2008)

If you have a bt phone with a red led that tells you there are 1571 messages waiting, EVEN IF YOU ARE NOT WITH BT! or do not use that service...these phones do a call out at the end of each phone use to check AND they call out regularly too...so disconnect these phones first.

Update...tivo just dialled out,connected ok..


----------



## srhill (Sep 7, 2004)

just tried it - put the suggested sequence in top line first - failed to connect, then tried it in 2nd line - failed phone busy (3 times)

I had connected tivo straight to main socket prior to test - can't see why phone should be busy.

I am totally at a loss now.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

srhill said:


> just tried it - put the suggested sequence in top line first - failed to connect, then tried it in 2nd line - failed phone busy (3 times)
> 
> I had connected tivo straight to main socket prior to test - can't see why phone should be busy.
> 
> I am totally at a loss now.


Have you actually checked for the busy tone by picking up a phone or is the "busy" based on the info page of tivo?

Automan.


----------



## srhill (Sep 7, 2004)

Automan said:


> Have you actually checked for the busy tone by picking up a phone or is the "busy" based on the info page of tivo?
> 
> Automan.


no the test fails because line is busy - nothing else on it my end


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

A call succeeded at 11:07 last night . Now I have EPG to 24 Nov.


Alek


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

And another successful call at 9:14 this morning.


Alek


----------



## mjd (Jun 12, 2002)

Thanks - it worked for me (put in the prefix line)


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

It would be helpful if people could post their phone provider when posting "this worked for me" - my folks are on Tiscali and there guide call has been failing since the 21st.

If anyone on Tiscali gets a solution that bypasses their 'technical support' I'd like to pass it on.

BTW my network call failed with "call interupted" last night - which is surprising - a manual 'call' fixed it without changing anything though.


----------



## scourage (Nov 4, 2008)

Hooray! It's now working. I put in the prefix and then had a successful call

I'm on Tiscali and like everyone else have had no successful calls since the 21st.

Many thanks for the tip. Hopefully this will work long term.


----------



## srhill (Sep 7, 2004)

scourage said:


> Hooray! It's now working. I put in the prefix and then had a successful call
> 
> I'm on Tiscali and like everyone else have had no successful calls since the 21st.
> 
> Many thanks for the tip. Hopefully this will work long term.


Please can you post your exact settings for each of the options on the phone settings page.

Did you have tivo connected via a filter or straight into the main socket?


----------



## julian_browne (Nov 2, 2008)

hello
tried this fix as i to was running out out epg since 22 oct
i am talk talk with caller id and Internet
and tivo s1 no mods
wouldn't connect-didn't answer etc
but did fix and had short line and disconnected micro filter etc and downloaded and updated ok
thanks for fix well done
on separate note how easy to update from web?
regards
julian


----------



## taid (Oct 19, 2008)

My bog standard Tivo, on talktalk with broadband) has only connected very occasionally since mid October ..

took it to ma in law (ordinary BT line) & to Bro-in-law (talktalk broadband) .. worked no problems at all .. 

hoping talktalk will be persuaded to check my line voltages ..

failing that .. anyone know if there is a line signal voltage amplifier I could use to boost it?


----------



## positor1 (Nov 3, 2008)

19th October is when mine started failing, I wonder if talktalk have done something along the lines that tiscali seem to?
Bet we stand no chance of ever knowing.
Then again i wouldn't go back to BT if it was free.
(not even to keep tivo)


----------



## srhill (Sep 7, 2004)

can someone who has managed to get a succesfull call using tiscali phone please link a screen grab of their settings - as I have tried to use the fix without success - I want to establish if I did it correctly

I am getting so desperate that binning tivo is a consideration.


----------



## Hebden (Nov 5, 2008)

My updates failed on the 21st with nothing working since. FYI - We are with Talk Talk. Tried entering ,#090,,08081050005 in the dial prefix box and BINGO it works. A life saver.:up:


----------



## marlowtech (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for helping me with this...TalkTalk - standard Tivo setup. 

I put in the prefix and immediately the test call worked, but then it wouldn't connect for 3 goes (including trying the test call again - that failed) but on the 4th go it downloaded everything.

I am 99% sure that earlier posters have got it right - talktalk have switched to voip which does not handle data as well as non-voip. Faxing definitely suffers from this. Trying early morning (like 2am) when traffic is low may make a difference.

Thanks to everyone for your help.:up:


----------



## taid (Oct 19, 2008)

Hebden said:


> Tried entering ,#090,,08081050005 in the dial prefix box and BINGO it works. A life saver.:up:


Surely the 0808... etc is the normal dial number .. so if you put it as prefix it dials it twice .. anyway, it won't work for me on Talktalk .. tried it lots of times .. and just the ,#090,,

not sure that talktalk have changed anything unless its exchange dependant .. I'm on Oakengates .. my tivo works perfectly on bro-in-laws talktalk broadband connection .. he is in Walsall

not getting any response from talktalk help over it ..

looks like I may have to go cachecard .. but thats more expensive than the original tivo


----------



## positor1 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes that is the normal number and i agree that you would think it dialled it twice and perhaps does. I was worried that it might still try to use the 0834 number that i had entered there previously so thought I would try this way. As it worked i didn't want to change it back.
I am at this moment on a friends tivo (talktalk,standard tivo) which also stopped updating mid october!
will post back if succesful here too.


----------



## taid (Oct 19, 2008)

positor1 said:


> Yes that is the normal number and i agree that you would think it dialled it twice and perhaps does. I was worried that it might still try to use the 0834 number that i had entered there previously so thought I would try this way. As it worked i didn't want to change it back.
> I am at this moment on a friends tivo (talktalk,standard tivo) which also stopped updating mid october!
> will post back if succesful here too.


might be of interest to know which exchanges failing talktalk lines are on .. then we can ask (notmuch chance of a reply though) talktalk if they have made changes to them


----------



## marcgj (Nov 10, 2008)

The '#90,,08081500005' suggestion didn't work for me, but putting in ',1280,' as a prefix did work after the second attempt.

I'm using Nildram HomeTalk (part of the Pipex/Tiscali mess), but maybe not for much longer if this is how they implement changes to their systems :down:

Many thanks to all for their invaluable input.


----------



## taid (Oct 19, 2008)

mine is now working moderately reliably with the 0808xxxx number in the prefix slot ..

watching and praying


----------



## positor1 (Nov 3, 2008)

Forgot to post back re the second standard tivo on talktalk..complete success!

What does the prefix ,1280, do?


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

If you are using a different provider on a BT line I believe 1280 bypasses the provider and uses BT for the connection.

Not much help to ussens on a talktalk line.


Alek


----------



## positor1 (Nov 3, 2008)

One more suggestion (love the sound of my own typing!) lol

The first tivo that I talked about also had a stutter/audio dropout problem, though not too bad at that point.
It had since got a lot worse so i have just fitted a new power supply which has cured it and I wonder if the call interuptions could be linked?
eg, voltage to the modem dropping during the call. Prefixing the number with090 (forcing into faster v90 mode) allowed the calls to succeed during a period of no voltage drop.. pure speculation but all thses tivo's are getting very old now and if all else fails it might be worth looking into?


----------



## taid (Oct 19, 2008)

positor1 said:


> One more suggestion (love the sound of my own typing!) lol
> 
> The first tivo that I talked about also had a stutter/audio dropout problem, though not too bad at that point.
> It had since got a lot worse so i have just fitted a new power supply which has cured it and I wonder if the call interuptions could be linked?
> eg, voltage to the modem dropping during the call. Prefixing the number with090 (forcing into faster v90 mode) allowed the calls to succeed during a period of no voltage drop.. pure speculation but all thses tivo's are getting very old now and if all else fails it might be worth looking into?


I like it .. but .. why did so many go at the same time on the same two providers?


----------



## ghstone (Apr 12, 2003)

A friend has been experiencing the same problems on his parent's Tivo (BT Line, no Boradband) sometimes the daily call worked, sometimes it didn't, then it started dropping the line part way through the update.

He put in a brand new disk built from an image in case there was some corruption of the software, configuration or even the database - no change. then he replaced the power supply and it stopped connecting at all.

Then he tried the Prefix codes from earlier in this thread, and found that forcing the modem speed to 56k worked - well for now anyway...

This got us thinking, it's a 56k modem, whjy wouldn't it be running at 56k ? Obviously the parameters are dynamic because we can change them, but where are the default values stored, what if they're corrupted or lost ?

Does it need the battery to maintain those defaults ? if so what happens when the battery dies ?

All of our Tivos are of an age where that battery is no borrowed time, it's not unreasonalbe to assume that they'll all fail at roughly the same time - could this be responsible for the dial up failures so many are experiencing ?

Does anyone know for certain what the battery is/isn't needed for ?

We've ordered a load of batteries anyway, and I'll be going round family and friends before Crimble replacing them.

Graham


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

ghstone said:


> sometimes the daily call worked, sometimes it didn't, then it started dropping the line part way through the update.
> 
> Then he tried the Prefix codes from earlier in this thread, and found that forcing the modem speed to 56k worked - well for now anyway...
> 
> This got us thinking, it's a 56k modem, why wouldn't it be running at 56k ?


Those codes *lock *the speed, i.e stop the modem (re)negotiating a speed depending on line conditions. It doesn't try other speeds at all.
Speed negotiation takes place both at the _start _of the call, and also at any point _during _the call if line conditions vary.

Normally you may connect at 56k, but later on in the call the line quality might not be up to it, so your modem retrains to a lower speed, eg. 33.6
That shouldn't drop the call, unless the negotiation fails, which does seem to be the problem.

I can only guess its something to do with the negotiation signals that talktalk/tiscali lines don't like.


----------



## srhill (Sep 7, 2004)

ghstone said:


> All of our Tivos are of an age where that battery is no borrowed time, it's not unreasonalbe to assume that they'll all fail at roughly the same time - could this be responsible for the dial up failures so many are experiencing ?
> 
> Does anyone know for certain what the battery is/isn't needed for ?
> 
> ...


Might have been an explanation if they had failed over a period of a few months - but they all failed within 24 hrs of each other - virtually everyone is on tiscali or talk talk phone lines - that is where the problem arises.

Tiscali have admitted they changed something (won't say what or why) at the exchange end across their kit - said they wouldn't be changing it back either.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

The battery simply preserves some minor information - date and time for example.

I doubt it would cause a daily call failure.


----------



## Derek Walker (Nov 15, 2008)

For my tivo, 08081050005 worked as the prefix but #090,,08081050005 didn't [another posted message said the same thing.] If I added the #090,, i got a phone busy message. We are not a million miles appart, you are in Gloucesterhire, I am in Worcestershire.



positor1 said:


> Just in case this helps anyone else. (3 days of trying to fix)
> 
> Standard non hacked series 1 thomson tivo
> 
> ...


----------



## matty99 (Nov 14, 2008)

Tiscali tech support have asked for more user details - can you u post your username against this thread please in the forums?

http://www.tiscali.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=156401&goto=newpost

thanks

mathew


----------



## Gilly.R (Nov 14, 2008)

I am a Talktalk Tivo user & noticed that my epg was running out last month. I am still having problems although I've tried umteen different prefixes. I'm desperate Is any one else still suffering?

Any suggestions to solve this would be most gratefully recieved. 

I checked the talktalkmembers.com site & found that my exchange had been 'unbundled' in October - more than a coincidence me thinks! But talktalk told me they had not changed anything. If your exchange has been unbundled around the time of your problem starting we may be on to something - please check it out & get back to me.


----------



## davidsp (Nov 27, 2008)

I have had the same problem of not updating the program. We have a BT line but route our calls through Primus. I fixed the problem by adding the prefix 1280 which routes the call back through BT. I believe that providers like Primus route calls over the Internet and this can corrupt data such as log-on protocols and program information.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

davidsp said:


> I have had the same problem of not updating the program. We have a BT line but route our calls through Primus. I fixed the problem by adding the prefix 1280 which routes the call back through BT. I believe that providers like Primus route calls over the Internet and this can corrupt data such as log-on protocols and program information.


I've been using Primus for a couple of months now, now problems so far without the prefix (touch wood )


----------



## taid (Oct 19, 2008)

This threrad has gone very quiet ..

last few days I've had trouble connecting again (more trouble, that is) 

had been connecting once in 3 0r 4 tries .. now once in 7 or 8

more reliable (but not much) with the 0808 etc as a prefix

no joy at all with the #90 .. just get 'busy' reply


----------



## nyc_tivo (Oct 18, 2005)

My programme data has all but run out. The last successful call was Dec 6th, and repeated attempts to manually schedule calls has resulted in various errors:
line busy; call interrupted; no answer etc. Whenever it does connect and start downloading, it will usually disconnect after about 15 - 20 mins, if not sooner. 
I have tried the different prefixes in this thread and am now pursuing TT Tech Support.

I see that there has been no positive outcome on the tiscali forums thread started by Matt - last entry was Dec 13th.
http://www.tiscali.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=156401&page=2&pp=15

Help  !!


----------



## nyc_tivo (Oct 18, 2005)

Check this thread on the US forums http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=410172&highlight=daily+call&page=2 it seems they are having exactly the same issue with S1 TiVo's


----------



## nyc_tivo (Oct 18, 2005)

over in the US they have tried this:
Originally Posted by TiVoMaC

What I did (after many failed attempts) was to clear the logs from within TWP, and then initiated the Daily Call from the TV screen.

TiVoMac
see thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=413018&highlight=daily+call&page=2 post #38

Can someone in the UK with TiVoWeb try this, and maybe post the command and how to run it please (getting desperate !!


----------



## claccytim (Dec 23, 2008)

hi all, I have been experiencing the same problems and have been trying suggestions from here for 2 days, nothing seemed to work. I have just had a succesfull call on first attempt, after deleting the post code during another setup and leaving the field blank, may be a coincidence, but thought some of you might like to try it too.

thanks


----------



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

Just wanted to say, thanks very much to the OP.

My parents Tivo had not successfully dialed in since early November and its being driving them mad with no guide data.

However, I went to see them on Christmas Eve and I tried the #90 and it didn't work. However, they phoned me on Christmas Day to say it had successfully dialed in overnight and they had guide data back!

So a big thanks from my parents.

Pete


----------



## bumper31 (Feb 19, 2002)

Just a note of thanks for saving me........

Just moved to tiscali, having a mare then found this....I mainly use BTVision now so don't visit as often as I should, but the community have proven yourselves to be life savers (that may be overstating it I spose)

Tried various options but the ,#090,,08081050005 one worked for me.

There is still liffe in the old dogs yet especially with the Lifetime subscription:up:


----------



## jockmonkey (Jan 7, 2003)

Mine finally died through talk talk this week, noticed no data for BBC->CH4 !

Trying the fix with the prefix, and fingers crossed.

Hasn't worked since 25th Jan..


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

I doubt it's much help but, I had a problem in September, where I went over a week without a successful call. As it's been faultless for 8 years, I did wonder if it was due to a dying modem, and Tivo/Sky support thought so too. However, due to the way it was dialing up, and connecting (I listened in on a few calls), and much later giving up, I wasn't so sure (even though my Tivo reported a phone connection type error). When watching the tclient log, I figured out that the problem was actually the TiVo web server stopped responding, half way through the call, and it eventually timed out (total call was about 20 mins in the end). As TiVo/Sky said there were no problems at their end, there wasn't much I could do, so I was going to try and argue my case based on a PPP intercepted logging (can't admit to being able to see the tclient log file, right?  ), but just around the time I was going to make that call, their web server started working again (properly).

So, it is easy to think you have phone/dial up/negotiation problems, when it is in fact, a problem at their end, and not with the PSTN part either!

Just a though, on the off chance it helps someone,

Cheers,

Matt 

P.S. Yes, I tried to get the updates over the 'net, but whatever I tried, I just couldn't get it to work...


----------



## Johnbyte (Nov 4, 2008)

Was thinking of changing from Tiscali to TalkTalk, but not after they confirmed to me in writing (by email anyway) that their telephony service doesn't support modem to modem calls, if you're unlucky enough to be on an LLU unbundled exchange. Hopefully the 1280 prefix will work for you.


----------

